
Can you compete with big companies? - scouech
What is the value in spending time&#x2F;money&#x2F;energy on a project&#x2F;idea than can probably be copied by big players? Unless it can be patented, or unless it&#x27;s too hard to copy, is it worth it?
======
verdverm
Big companies don't necessarily want to compete.

\- they buy companies to augment their portfolio

\- Google Cloud Partner Program is seeking companies to support first/last
mile for software and products on their platform.

